# Montclair, NJ-Hogan, M, Cameron Animal Hospital



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Hogan is a wonderful dog. He is food aggressive. He has been evaluated for aggression and was only given a 4 on a scale from 1-10 for aggression. I can touch his food and he doesn't say a thing. He is not aggressive but is a dominant male. I love him. However, only people who are shepherd saavy need respond. German Shepherds are a special breed and require a special type of handling. They need Exercise, Disipline (not punishment) then love. He is the perfect dog for a person alone who can devote him time. He will be very loyal. 

This pet has been altered. 

Cameron Animal Hospital (not a shelter) 
Montclair, NJ 
973-744-2052


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Montclair NJ-Cameron Animal Hospital-Hogan/Male*

How handsome!

I'm confused though, first it says he's food aggressive and scores 4/10 for aggression, but then it says he's NOT aggressive....


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Montclair NJ-Cameron Animal Hospital-Hogan/Male*

I think what they are saying is when it comes to food he will show aggressive behavior.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Montclair NJ-Cameron Animal Hospital-Hogan/Male*

So are you saying that this Animal Hospital will euthanize Hogan?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Montclair NJ-Cameron Animal Hospital-Hogan/Male*

I believe they are saying this. They can't take the liability with him. But I will call and find out for sure.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Montclair NJ-Cameron Animal Hospital-Hogan/Male*

Still have not heard from the vet, called and left message.


----------

